# Need Indian channels in Gueplh,Ontario,CANADA



## preet

Hi friends
Happy New Year to all of the dbstalk members.
Today i registered myself as a new member on this new year eve.
i found this website pretty intersting and full of information.
i had coolsat and captiveworks fta recievers but as everyone knows becoz of no further support thet are down.Anyway, i recently bought HD1080p TV so now my full attention is to get some HD FTA channel and INDIAN channels as well.i was not intouch with this fta/recievers/dishes/channel files stuff.
so, as a newbie i m back into it and i need your help to start my fta channels.
i had only one round dish installed to watch free indian channels with 
captiveworks/coolsat fta recievers(not using now).
I need proper guide to follow the steps to Turn on Indian or bell or Rogers channels with some HD if there any in my area(guelph,ontario,canada).
i heard some ppls r using jadoo box/magic box connected via internet in my region, but i didn't like th quality becoz i m intersted in HD channels so pls tryt o provide me further steps to follow that which fta reciever or more dishes or something i will need to get this job done.
i will be very thankfull to you guys.
preet


----------



## harsh

You need to ask this question in the FTA forums.

Don't get your hopes up about finding lots of HD FTA.


----------



## juan ellitinez

Get a ROKU and watch them over your internet connection.........www.roku.com


----------



## James Long

Moving from the DISH forum to FTA since DISH does not offer subscriptions in Canada.


----------



## jeffgbailey

preet said:


> i had coolsat and captiveworks fta recievers but as everyone knows becoz of no further support thet are down.


My Coolsat works just fine. Oh thats right. I'm using mine for free to air, not stealing Dish and Bell (or I guess attempting to try now) :lol:



> .i was not intouch with this fta/recievers/dishes/channel files stuff.
> so, as a newbie i m back into it and i need your help to start my fta channels.
> i had only one round dish installed to watch free indian channels with
> captiveworks/coolsat fta recievers(not using now).


Again you solidify my point on what you were doing


> I need proper guide to follow the steps to Turn on Indian or bell or Rogers channels with some HD if there any in my area(guelph,ontario,canada).


I dont know...maybe SUBSCRIBE to them


> i heard some ppls r using jadoo box/magic box connected via internet in my region, but i didn't like th quality becoz i m intersted in HD channels so pls tryt o provide me further steps to follow that which fta reciever or more dishes or something i will need to get this job done.
> i will be very thankfull to you guys.
> preet


I guess you didnt see the warnings about asking how to steal services huh?


----------



## James Long

Hmmm ... now that the OP has been broken up into smaller bites I realize what I missed before the move. Prior illegal reception.

We only support legitimate FTA here ... not theft of service. So if you're asking how to steal service, you've come to the wrong place.


----------



## kenglish

You can get some channels FTA via Globecast World TV with your existing equipment, and they also have some that require subscription (and, their receiver):

http://www.globecastwtv.com/America/Default.aspx


----------



## bliz

there are a few free one, but FTA is your best option


----------

